# Longines VHP 2017 Comparative Review



## chris01

Having had my new VHP for a couple of days, I felt it was time for a comparative review with a couple of my favourite watches.









From left to right:

Longines Conquest VHP Perpetual Calendar L1.636.4, from around 2001, owned for 6 years. Chosen for this review against the new VHP as it has a very similar function set. I'll refer to this as the *200M* (for its 200m WR)

Certina DS-2 Chronograph C024.447.11.081.00, owned from new for 4 years. Chosen for this review as it's very similar in size and weight to the new VHP. I'll refer to this as the *DS-2*.

Longines Conquest VHP L3.716.4.56.6, bought new 2 days ago. I'll refer to this as the *NEW-VHP*.

In case anyone notices, the watches are not synchronised. The NEW-VHP was set yesterday, but the other two were set on 1/1/2017.

*Movements*

The *200M* has the thermocompensated L546.2 / ETA 252.611. This has H + M + S and perpetual calendar, with independently adjustable hour hand. A large lithium battery gives a 10-year life. This movement has a claimed accuracy of +/-10 SPY, and can be regulated in 4 SPY steps by an enthusiastic owner or watchmaker. The calendar is unaffected by battery changes but has to be reset after regulation. That is a simple operation, provided you have the instructions.

The *DS-2* has the thermocompensated ETA 251.264 CEN PreciDrive. Provides H + M + small S, chronograph readings of 1/100 sec, 60sec, 30 min, 12 hour, and independently adjustable hour hand. The calendar is a simple 31-day that can be adjusted in either direction by moving the hour hand through 24 hours. This movement has a small silver oxide battery, with a claimed life of 2 or 3 or ? years, depending on who you believe. Mine has run for 50 months on the original battery. The movement has a claimed accuracy of +/-10 SPY and can almost certainly be regulated but, from my experiments and information from ETA, this can only be done by a Swatch service centre.

The *NEW-VHP* has the thermocompensated L288.2 / ETA E56.111 (probably PreciDrive-based). This has H + M + S and perpetual calendar, with independently adjustable hour hand. The silver oxide battery has a claimed 5-year life. This movement has a claimed accuracy of +/-5 SPY, but can only be regulated (if at all), and the perpetual calendar reset, by Swatch service.

*Dimensions*
(width x lug-to-lug x height, bracelet, total weight, WR)

*200M *36.8 x 41.5 x 11.8 mm, 20-18 mm, 118 g, 20 bar

*DS-2* 41.1 x 50.6 x 12.5 mm, 22-19 mm, 160 g, 10 bar

*NEW-VHP* 41.0 x 49.9 x 12.1 mm, 20-18 mm, 164 g, 5 bar

*Dials*

*200M* Gloss black dial with silver hands and applied markers. Domed sapphire with internal AR. Apart from the second hand, easy to read in most lighting. Poor lume. Typical Longines' laziness in providing a white date dial, but to be fair it is very easy to read. Overall, easily the best of the three watches for visibility.

*DS-2* Sunburst anthracite main dial with black sub-dials, silver and white hands, silver applied markers. Slightly domed sapphire with internal AR. Lume OK, but not great. Very attractive dial but readability is confused by the 1/100 second scale and the too long minute hand.

*NEW-VHP* Black sunburst dial, silver hands and applied markers. Flat sapphire with internal (?) AR. Lume seems feeble and the non-lumed 12 and 6 positions create big black holes in the dark. In perfect lighting this is an attractive dial, but otherwise the contrast is far too low, while the second hand disappears immediately. The other dial colours may be better. I cannot understand the point of the carbon dial, which seems completely inappropriate. The blue dial is probably no better in low light, and its black date dial would annoy me. The silver dial may be more readable, but, again, Longines have shown their indifference by providing a non-matching white date dial.

*Cases*

Very subjective, obviously. The *200M* is somewhat eccentric but it's easy and unobtrusive to wear, being slim and generally rounded. The *DS-2* is surprisingly comfortable for a large and heavy watch, and in daily use I can easily forget I'm wearing it. The *NEW-VHP* puzzles me. For a basic quartz watch with low WR, it seems way too big and heavy - just compare the dimensions shown above. It's also rather unsympathetically shaped, feeling obtrusive much of the time.

*Bracelets*

None of these watches has any of the convenient micro-adjustment features that many manufacturers provide.

The *200M* is greatly let down by the bracelet. It has only full-size links for adjustment and the friction clasp is a horrible piece of design that can make it very difficult to unfasten the bracelet. My wife has a ladies' model VHP with the same arrangement and she has to wear it one link too long just so she can get a finger inside the clasp to open it.

The *DS-2* has two link sizes and a push-button clasp. I find it consistently one of my easiest bracelets to wear. My only criticism is of the polished centre links that show every micro scratch. I fixed this by giving the bracelet an all-over brushing.

The *NEW-VHP* bracelet, also with two link sizes and a push-button clasp, is a disappointment. The edges in contact with the wrist have a very sharp right-angle corner, instead of some much-needed rounding, and the two push-buttons are small, sharp-edged and flush with the wrist. The watch is constantly 'nagging' at me and leaves noticeable marks when I take it off.

*Documentation*

The *200M* probably came originally without anything specific but the movement is well documented on ETA's website. No problem with finding out how to regulate the watch or reset the calendar.

Certina did a good job with the *DS-2*. It came with a printed manual that describes all the user functions, including how to reset the chrono hands if they get out of alignment. The manual is also on the website for download. ETA has all the usual manuals for every variant of the movement. Unfortunately, unlike the *200M*, there is nothing on regulation.

After all the fuss in this forum about the *NEW-VHP*'s lack of a manual, I would not have bought one, except that Longines finally put a download on their website. What on earth they were thinking of in providing an 840-page printed manual in 17 languages, with no mention of this watch? Waste of paper and a stunning indictment of their sales and marketing management's attitude to quartz watches and the idiots like us who buy them.

*Conclusion*

The *NEW-VHP* is initially unimpressive. Compared with its two companions above, it is failing in almost every physical respect. Maybe the exciting new technology will change all that, although the chance that it will outperform my four much-loved and well-regulated VHPs is rather slim. Will I keep it? Hmm.


----------



## tmathes

Thanks Chris, very detailed and as always much appreciated. 

Considering the new VHP is the priciest of the bunch the bracelet design is quite surprisingly uncomfortable from your description. Sounds like a good idea (a new VHP line) marred by lousy execution. Sigh.

Out of curiosity, do you wear the watch on the tight side on your wrist?


----------



## chris01

tmathes said:


> Thanks Chris, very detailed and as always much appreciated.
> 
> Considering the new VHP is the priciest of the bunch the bracelet design is quite surprisingly uncomfortable from your description. Sounds like a good idea (a new VHP line) marred by lousy execution. Sigh.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you wear the watch on the tight side on your wrist?


On price: the old VHP PC was a lot more expensive, £1000+ I think, and that's in year 2000 money. The new 3-hander is a decent price for a mid-range brand, although the new chronos and all the black versions are a lot more. If you really want expensive, have a look for old Omega Constellation PCs (almost the same movement as the Longines VHP PC), which go for silly money now. It all makes the DS-2 look like outstanding value.

I don't like a tight bracelet, although of course having it sliding and spinning around the wrist is really annoying. Usually a single index finger between bracelet and wrist, without a struggle. The best ever bracelet on any watch was the original Ti VHP, from 1985. The whole watch weighed about 50 g and the bracelet was so light, flexible and easily adjustable that you'd have to look to check if you were wearing it. I seem to remember that this simple 3-hand + date watch was around £850 in 1986. I did get 24 years' daily wear, so that wasn't too bad at 10 pence per day.


----------



## hughesyn

Thanks Chris.

Any thoughts on the crown operation?


----------



## chris01

hughesyn said:


> Thanks Chris.
> 
> Any thoughts on the crown operation?


Assuming you've read the online user manual, then it's really as described. I haven't played with it much, as I just wanted to set the watch and do some timing.

I haven't yet tried the "independent hour hand" mode for a DST change, where you turn the crown rapidly (or is it slowly?) and hopefully avoid hacking the seconds. I'll probably try that on Monday when I reset all my watches for the 2018 timing season. 

The inwards press against a spring does absolutely nothing as far as I can see. The old VHP PC is really nice, giving you a tour through the date settings.


----------



## GMT-man

I have had the 41mm version since Christmas Eve and my initial impressions are much more positive. Not uncomfortable at all and the silver/white version has the most legible dial I have ever had in any watch. Certainly micro adjustment would be nice on any bracelet, but both of my watches which lack it (this and GS GMT at 8 times the price) actually fit my wrist just perfectly.

Actually I wonder why the OP bought the watch in the first place if he does not like it at all? I buy only watches I want to own, and keep them. Or, in this case were given as a present (long story).


----------



## chris01

GMT-man said:


> I have had the 41mm version since Christmas Eve and my initial impressions are much more positive. Not uncomfortable at all and the silver/white version has the most legible dial I have ever had in any watch. Certainly micro adjustment would be nice on any bracelet, but both of my watches which lack it (this and GS GMT at 8 times the price) actually fit my wrist just perfectly.
> 
> Actually I wonder why the OP bought the watch in the first place if he does not like it at all? I buy only watches I want to own, and keep them. Or, in this case were given as a present (long story).


It's good that we all have different opinions, otherwise we'd all be wearing Bulovas.

I have been a Longines VHP enthusiast since my first purchase 31 years ago, and have owned 7 various models since. I have been very interested in the latest TC technology since the PreciDrive watches arrived (I bought the first available - the DS-2 - in 2013), and had expected to be happier with this watch than I am so far. If you can buy only watches that you like, without experiencing them first, then you are obviously much cleverer than I am. Unfortunately it's not usually possible to 'borrow' a new watch for a couple of weeks and then return it. There are honourable exceptions like Christopher Ward, of course. Maybe I will get to like it, or maybe not.


----------



## Markhp

Hello All,

long time lurker, first time poster. 
Ive been shopping for a new watch since my 20yo Seiko Titanium Kinetic starting acting up. Saw the Longines VHP & decided the HAQ genre looked & sounded cool. Read everything I could find on-line & then went down to Phil the nearest AD to see them. They had just received the first ones a week before. I have never owned a watch other than a Seiko, all at a much lower price point than anything I am shopping for now.
Anyway, long story short, Santa left a 41mm Silver 3 hand under the tree last week for lucky me. 
I appreciated the OPs review of this watch. Obviously knows the market, products & brands. Well done & makes some valid points.
So, Here's my take as a newbie owner after a week. 

The Good:
* I think it looks great. Sleek, smart & modern with a disk like appearance on the wrist. I much preferred the silver version over the others with Blue being my second choice. The 43mm version is simply too large unless you're a very big man & this is no ladies watch either. Agree that the dark dials are difficult to read. The carbon fiber version looked just plain wrong & the all black version looked cheap to me. Purely a matter of personal taste....
My Wife commented that style wise it should look as good 20 years from now as it does today. I liked hearing that.

* I was attracted to the heft of it. That's not a negative for me. Looks & feels like a solid piece. The bracelet is really nice too, but back to that later. Like the flat crystal, the hands & the high contrast of the dial.

* Set it Christmas morning & as of today its dead nuts on with my atomic clock. Probably doesn't mean anything yet but hey it's a good start right? 

The Not So Good :
* The Lume. This is my biggest disappointment so far. When reading about this watch it sounded like it had the latest, greatest Superluminova C3 (or something or other). Wow- great. Well...not so much. My Seikos all were blow torches in the dark. Every one of them. This watch starts out great for about 10 minutes, then poof, its faded to a very very soft glow.
If this is the best lume the Swiss have to offer they ought to send some chemists over to Tokyo for an education!
Honestly, I expect better on something at this price point. Major demerit....

* The bracelet. As the OP observed, there's virtually no fine adjustments. After having links removed & added etc I settled on a slightly too tight fit. I hate the watch sloshing around. It's not painfully tight but it bugs me that this can't be addressed. I need an extra 6-8mm to make it just right. If anyone has a tip or work around please let me know.

* WR. This isn't a big deal to me but it's strange that on a "sports watch" it's only rated @ 50m. No screw down crown I suppose?
I've never figured out what these ratings actually mean in the real world. Can I go swimming with it on, or just wash the car?

Well, those are my thoughts & impressions a week into it.
And thanks for looking....


----------



## ronalddheld

We need many honest opinions of HAQ watches,as it benefits everyone.
Chris, thanks for the comparison review. Still see the older VHPs as more desirable.


----------



## chris01

Markhp said:


> * WR. This isn't a big deal to me but it's strange that on a "sports watch" it's only rated @ 50m. No screw down crown I suppose?
> I've never figured out what these ratings actually mean in the real world. Can I go swimming with it on, or just wash the car?


Thanks for sharing. It's largely subjective, and if you're happy with yours that's great. The WR is very disappointing, especially when you know that the 200M in my review doesn't have a screw-down crown, and it's spring-loaded like the new model. Big difference is the old watch gives an entertaining scroll through the date/month/leap year when you press the crown. Personally I think people who shower with their watch are just looking for trouble (hot/cold water, soap, collision with taps and tiles), while gentle swimming should be OK with a 5 bar. I never deliberately get my watches wet except for very mild cleaning, beyond which I remove the bracelet and dunk it in an ultrasonic bath. For car washing and other hazardous activities I wear my Sinn 856.


----------



## chris01

ronalddheld said:


> We need many honest opinions of HAQ watches,as it benefits everyone.
> Chris, thanks for the comparison review. Still see the older VHPs as more desirable.


Yes, for me that old ETA 252.611 is still the best all-round enthusiast's movement ever made.


----------



## tmathes

chris01 said:


> It's good that we all have different opinions, otherwise we'd all be wearing Bulovas.


Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## tmathes

Markhp said:


> The Not So Good :
> * The Lume. This is my biggest disappointment so far. When reading about this watch it sounded like it had the latest, greatest Superluminova C3 (or something or other). Wow- great. Well...not so much. My Seikos all were blow torches in the dark. Every one of them. This watch starts out great for about 10 minutes, then poof, its faded to a very very soft glow.
> If this is the best lume the Swiss have to offer they ought to send some chemists over to Tokyo for an education!
> Honestly, I expect better on something at this price point. Major demerit....
> 
> * The bracelet. As the OP observed, there's virtually no fine adjustments. After having links removed & added etc I settled on a slightly too tight fit. I hate the watch sloshing around. It's not painfully tight but it bugs me that this can't be addressed. I need an extra 6-8mm to make it just right. If anyone has a tip or work around please let me know.


This is par for the course for Swatch Group watches.

I have a couple of Omegas and the lack of bracelet fine adjust is the biggest gripe I have with them, in particular my Speedmaster. The lume is mediocre with all of my Swatch Group watches (Omega, Certina, Longines), none of them come remotely close to the two Citizens I own with respect to lume brightness and longevity.


----------



## gangrel

I don't like only having a bracelet option, because I don't like them. GMT-man isn't wrong...but getting one to fit perfectly is almost a matter of luck. A bracelet is relatively slick, and tends to be heavy...that means it slides easily compared to most straps. It's hard to get the sizing Just Right. And in my case...hairy wrist. Ugh.  And skin that tends to the dry. Net: almost every bracelet I've had...none seriously good, I'll grant...has slipped. So...bracelet quality wouldn't matter nearly as much as the fact that there's no strap option. That's a large chunk of the price tag down the tube.

That said...the new VHP would probably look quite good on black Eulit Palma, with that dial color. And it's not too high-end, so eating the cost of the bracelet wouldn't bug me that much...if I liked the rest of it.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Thanks for the review. I had high hopes for the chronograph version but released in january only. Tried both 41mm black and white/silver on yesterday. I weighed it around 170gr given the feeling on wrist so wasnt that far away with your measure. Its heavy to me, more than my north flag on steel by a good 20gr, bracelet tapers which is better than hydroconquest but that dual deployant buckle is my pet peeve on any watches (hate that on omegas aqua terra). Very top heavy and thick for a quartz. Looks and finish are nice for the price though. The 41mm size is just about right with such dial opening, the 43mm must look huge except youre big or above 8' wrist sized.

Was looking to replace my astron which is a tad big at 44mm but with double weight, thicker and less WR...no longines vhp for me.


----------



## DaveM

chris01 said:


> Yes, for me that old ETA 252.611 is still the best all-round enthusiast's movement ever made.


I agree. Here are my 4 VHP. My favourite is second from the right 







I prefer this (252.611) to the new VHP because 
> The size. The new one is much bigger and thicker. I guess that it is meant to be more of a sports-watch
> The simple dial
> The lighter, finer-pitch bracelet
> I can adjust rate and perpetual-calendar calibration
> 10 year lithium battery
> 11 jewels as against none. I think that jewel-bearings have a longer maintenance-free life than lubricated plain-bearings.

But there are a few things that I prefer about the new VHP
> The 'intelligent' crown. The 'mechanical' crown on old VHP was very stiff, a bit tricky to find the hour-adjust position.
> Hand alignment looks better
> Hacking is better, but could have been better still if they had not made such a ham-fisted job of the software
> Improved accuracy (not long enough to check, but will take ETA word for it !).


----------



## chris01

The operation of the crown has been described in the original thread, but is not very clearly presented in the download manual.

Having had a play, here are my findings:

1. Power Saving Mode
1A. Pull out crown. Watch runs as normal for 1 minute, then hands all move to 12. 
1B. All motion stops, presumably indefinitely, or at least until the battery dies.
1C. Push crown in. hands all return to correct time, which is preserved during power saving.

2. Independent Hour & Minute Hands
2A. Pull out crown, then spin crown fast. Hour & minute hands move through one hour (+ or -),
continues to show correct seconds.
2B. Can move through +/-24 hours only, with date change as necessary, further crown rotation has no effect.
2C. Slow rotation of the crown causes the same effect as in 3A below, but the seconds hand isn't hacked
(this is prevented by the initial fast rotation).
2D. Push crown in. Hands all resume time as currently set. NB seconds hand has not been hacked.

3. Hacking The Time
3A. Pull out crown, then turn crown slowly. Seconds hand moves to 12, hour & minute hands move around with the crown rotation.
3B. Fast rotation causes the hour and minute hands to move as in 2, and the seconds hand resumes motion.
3C. Finish by turning the crown slowly to set the minutes (seconds hand returns to 12).
3D. Push crown in at the top of the minute. Hands all start up at the currently hacked time.

It's much easier to understand if you just fiddle with it!


----------



## DaveM

chris01 said:


> The operation of the crown has been described in the original thread, but is not very clearly presented in the download manual.
> 
> Having had a play, here are my findings:
> 
> 1. Power Saving Mode
> 1A. Pull out crown. Watch runs as normal for 1 minute, then hands all move to 12.
> 1B. All motion stops, presumably indefinitely, or at least until the battery dies.
> 1C. Push crown in. hands all return to correct time, which is preserved during power saving.
> 
> 2. Independent Hour & Minute Hands
> 2A. Pull out crown, then spin crown fast. Hour & minute hands move through one hour (+ or -),
> continues to show correct seconds.
> 2B. Can move through +/-24 hours only, with date change as necessary, further crown rotation has no effect.
> 2C. Slow rotation of the crown causes the same effect as in 3A below, but the seconds hand isn't hacked
> (this is prevented by the initial fast rotation).
> 2D. Push crown in. Hands all resume time as currently set. NB seconds hand has not been hacked.
> 
> 3. Hacking The Time
> 3A. Pull out crown, then turn crown slowly. Seconds hand moves to 12, hour & minute hands move around with the crown rotation.
> 3B. Fast rotation causes the hour and minute hands to move as in 2, and the seconds hand resumes motion.
> 3C. Finish by turning the crown slowly to set the minutes (seconds hand returns to 12).
> 3D. Push crown in at the top of the minute. Hands all start up at the currently hacked time.
> 
> It's much easier to understand if you just fiddle with it!


I understand what it does, but think that with a bit more thought and no more cost it could have been made simpler and better.
In particlular :-
>the seconds hand hacks to 12-oclock (good)
>there are separate seconds and minute-hand motors (good)
The minutes hand does not hack to the nearest minute (bad).


----------



## chris01

I think we'll be waiting a long time for a firmware upgrade.


----------



## ronalddheld

chris01 said:


> I think we'll be waiting a long time for a firmware upgrade.


Certainly not one an end user bwould know about. No way to tell if there were any upgrade by sending back to the factory?


----------



## chris01

ronalddheld said:


> Certainly not one an end user would know about. No way to tell if there were any upgrade by sending back to the factory?


Not unless there's some magic button press that gets the hands to semaphore a version number. Anyway we'd still be missing a USB port, unless all that size and weight is concealing a WiFi/Bluetooth setup. Erm ... no.


----------



## kapahoo

chris01 said:


> Not unless there's some magic button press


The mysterious "position 0"! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Have we seen anything in the movement that looks like a data port?


----------



## watch-addict

It's my first post. I've the feeling that chris01 is suffering a bit from "sour grapes". I've seen videos on youtube and can't really follow him. For me black dial and blue dial are the best ones. For the luminous thing please look at the Russian videos of all three dials. It's correct that big digits are not seen but both hands are visible. In daylight the black and blue look great.Too heavy?? I own Mühle 29er Big, it's heavy too. Maybe some will laugh but I own a Casio Edifice bluetooth watch 501 DB, blue one, great watch for money and no worries with battery replacement, it's 48 mm and heavy but feels great and light on my wrist.

Despite all that negative review from chris01, I think I'll buy a blue Longines Conquest VHP.


----------



## bobusa

Has anyone tried this watch on leather or rubber strap? I have both blue and white versions and I like them but the butterfly clasp on the bracelet is not very comfortable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris01

watch-addict said:


> It's my first post. I've the feeling that chris01 is suffering a bit from "sour grapes". I've seen videos on youtube and can't really follow him. For me black dial and blue dial are the best ones. For the luminous thing please look at the Russian videos of all three dials. It's correct that big digits are not seen but both hands are visible. In daylight the black and blue look great.Too heavy?? I own Mühle 29er Big, it's heavy too. Maybe some will laugh but I own a Casio Edifice bluetooth watch 501 DB, blue one, great watch for money and no worries with battery replacement, it's 48 mm and heavy but feels great and light on my wrist.
> 
> Despite all that negative review from chris01, I think I'll buy a blue Longines Conquest VHP.


Just because we disagree doesn't make either of us right or wrong. At least I own the watch and can compare it with my 32 years' experience of many Longines VHP watches. Please feel free to buy one, and I hope you are very satisfied with it. And skip the snide 'sour grapes', please; it's inappropriate here.


----------



## watch-addict

Got mine timepiece yesterday (blue dial), bought in UK at very comparative price, app. 545 £. I could not resist as I've seen in at chrono24. com at 200 £ more priced.

With help from owners of that watch in another thread, it was piece of cake to adjust it, as it showed 25 seconds difference from radio time. Thanks a lot fellow watch fans!

Surprisingly, the blue dial isn't that light blue as on the watch merchant websites, it's very dark blue and turns almost in black in the evening. Fascinating!

It's very elegant and classy watch, and I haven't had yet any problems with bracelet "eating my wrist" and I've tried in on both wrists.

I don't fell it's heavy or irritating my skin/wrist.

I simply can't recognize the things Chris01 complains about. However it's his opinion not mine.

It's funny to look at at Longines, Mühle and Casio watches I own. So different. 41 mm versus 42.4mm versus 48 mm._
_


----------



## huytonman

Bit of a resurrection here as Ive recently taken delivery of a blue dialed 41mm VHP and thought a few additional comments may help. I've been a serial Grand Seiko 9F owner for a few years but after reading the various reviews concluded that the 9F movement has now been surpassed and for the money the Longines is worth a punt. I was a bit surprised by its heft, but perfectly OK with that and think the overall aesthetic is quite strong and certainly good for the money involved. I like bracelets and initially considered the VHP to be ok if a little crude BUT like so many others I could not get a fit that was comfortable but this isnt unique to this watch, its a problem that impacts every watch that Ive owned if there is no micro-adjustment. Has anybody tried to take the bracelet off?? Took me a fair while to figure out how to do this and now that its gone the watch is attached to a nice black alligator strap courtesy of a long gone Glashutte Original - it has upped the classy looks and most importantly improved the comfort and ware-ability dramatically. Two things that I appreciate about the watch are the second hand hitting the markers and the sleep function which hopefully will give some extra life to the battery. Overall I am happy with the watch and as I've never had the slightest interest in Longines before I am happy that I can now add the brand to the list of watches that I've owned.
Keith


----------



## kapahoo

huytonman said:


> Bit of a resurrection here as Ive recently taken delivery of a blue dialed 41mm VHP and thought a few additional comments may help. I've been a serial Grand Seiko 9F owner for a few years but after reading the various reviews concluded that the 9F movement has now been surpassed and for the money the Longines is worth a punt. I was a bit surprised by its heft, but perfectly OK with that and think the overall aesthetic is quite strong and certainly good for the money involved. I like bracelets and initially considered the VHP to be ok if a little crude BUT like so many others I could not get a fit that was comfortable but this isnt unique to this watch, its a problem that impacts every watch that Ive owned if there is no micro-adjustment. Has anybody tried to take the bracelet off?? Took me a fair while to figure out how to do this and now that its gone the watch is attached to a nice black alligator strap courtesy of a long gone Glashutte Original - it has upped the classy looks and most importantly improved the comfort and ware-ability dramatically. Two things that I appreciate about the watch are the second hand hitting the markers and the sleep function which hopefully will give some extra life to the battery. Overall I am happy with the watch and as I've never had the slightest interest in Longines before I am happy that I can now add the brand to the list of watches that I've owned.
> Keith


I second most of that!
I've tried a few alternatives to the bracelet - black and dark brown leather as well as a blue perlon. In my mind the bracelet is still the best looking alternative but the worst when it comes to wearability. I only tried pretty low quality leather straps though.

Hope someone will find a good replacement for the clasp to the bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67

Flicked through here with interest and hope its ok resurrecting an ancient thread but wondering if how everyone is getting on with their VHPs after all this time. Ive found reviving threads is a good way of finding long term experience as most threads are "Ive just got this and I love it" which is obviously what's going to happen with a new watch as its the one you chose. How are these performing over time? Still pleased with them or have you flipped/sold them on. I have one that I wear very occasionally and overall I like it apart from hacking the time which to my brain that's wired to mechanical movements is a bit weird. Its a great watch for the money and I love the precision of the seconds hand hitting every marker. The lume is garbage but its more of a dress watch but I was surprised how poor it is. Accuracy seems like its gained a second or 2 in 2 months which might be slightly off spec but its been in low power mode for most of that time and I guess "normal use" applies to this as much as it does with mechanical chronometers. Just wondered how many are still happy with their VHPs.


----------



## 14060

A very helpful review and discussion as I am considering buying the new Gmt reference.


----------



## kapahoo

I'm very happy with mine.


Today I've had my VHP for a year and it has gained 3 seconds (about 3.10 seconds acvording to the stopwatch method). Worn about 50% of the time. For the warmer part of the year it was pretty much no gain kor loss) at all..


I do not share the opinion that the lume is crap. On the contrary I think it is exellent. When I wake up in the morning I can clearly see what time it is in a completely dark room, I do not know what else to ask for lume-wise. I would be happy with lesser lume..


During the winter the problem with the butterfly clasp goes away as well but I'll guess the perlon will re-appear during the summer..



Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmerboy

I notice that some of the new VHP watches are now shown as having Swiss Super Luminova. Older model numbers are advertised in several places as simply luminous.
Have any owners checked the difference in a new 2019 VHP versus an older model to see if the lume on the hands has improved?

I notice also that the new models are said to be steel and ceramic. 
Perhaps Longines is up scaling these watches?? Sadly (in my opinion) water rating has remained the same.
Yet, this is still a nice line of watches and many wearers will do just fine with 5 Bar water rating.


----------



## dwalby

farmerboy said:


> I notice that some of the new VHP watches are now shown as having Swiss Super Luminova. Older model numbers are advertised in several places as simply luminous.
> Have any owners checked the difference in a new 2019 VHP versus an older model to see if the lume on the hands has improved?


I have a VHP that I bought new in August, and I'd say the luminosity isn't that great, but its OK. Compared to a Seiko and Omega dive watch its not as bright, and doesn't seem to last as long either, but I haven't looked at it all that closely. Don't have an older VHP to compare it to.


----------



## koolpep

Chiming in here as well with my 2017 VHP I bought pre owned but unworn. 

For a $1,000 watch at full retail, I was equally disappointed by the finishing. Case and especially the nice engraving on the back has very sharp edges, bracelet is too sharp as well. Especially comparing to my Longines master collection which has really nice finishing.

However, I still like that watch - once I wear it it is comfortable, the second hand hits the markers perfectly, the intelligent crown is really intelligent and does what you want. Accuracy has been good but and as expected. If compared to the normal automatic conquests, I would have liked them to be of the same quality finishing. In general I think it’s great value for money.

Looking to get a GMT next, as I just love that (for me) very useful complication.

Cheers.


----------



## farmerboy

2019: Yesterdays great brands are now just OK and yesterdays cheapo brands are getting pretty good.

This series of watches caught my attention. Wish there was a store within a 3 hour drive, there is not so this information helps a lot.


----------



## kapahoo

I have an early version and the lume lasts well through the night. Never had any problems reading the watch at any hour. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## gtuck

I love mine purchased about three months ago. Replaced the ss bracelet with a nylon chevron adjustable strap. The OEM bracelet is OK but the release mechanism bit into my wrist a bit. Lume is acceptable and the accuracy outstanding. Legibility with the silver dial is very good. In fact, I have worn this watch every day with my dozen mechanical watches gathering dust.


----------



## Aspiniou

My new Longines VHP 36mm. 




































Posting some pictures because I couldn't almost find any when I was researching this watch.


----------



## mcmikey

Aspiniou said:


> My new Longines VHP 36mm.
> 
> View attachment 16193034
> View attachment 16193035
> View attachment 16193036
> View attachment 16193037
> View attachment 16193038
> Posting some pictures because I couldn't almost find any when I was researching this watch.


That looks awesome. Congrats! You’re right I couldn’t find anything about the 36mm and bought the 41 which is just about ok for me but it would have been nice to compare the two.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## mcmikey

Aspiniou said:


> My new Longines VHP 36mm.
> 
> View attachment 16193034
> View attachment 16193035
> View attachment 16193036
> View attachment 16193037
> View attachment 16193038
> Posting some pictures because I couldn't almost find any when I was researching this watch.


I’ve just been looking to see if they do a black dial version of this size and they don’t appear to which is a shame. It would make a great quartz alternative to a BB36/Explorer I think. It also appears they have stopped making this model as well.


----------



## saint-lnd

chris01 said:


> Having had my new VHP for a couple of days, I felt it was time for a comparative review with a couple of my favourite watches.
> 
> View attachment 12766621
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Longines Conquest VHP Perpetual Calendar L1.636.4, from around 2001, owned for 6 years. Chosen for this review against the new VHP as it has a very similar function set. I'll refer to this as the *200M* (for its 200m WR)
> 
> Certina DS-2 Chronograph C024.447.11.081.00, owned from new for 4 years. Chosen for this review as it's very similar in size and weight to the new VHP. I'll refer to this as the *DS-2*.
> 
> Longines Conquest VHP L3.716.4.56.6, bought new 2 days ago. I'll refer to this as the *NEW-VHP*.
> 
> In case anyone notices, the watches are not synchronised. The NEW-VHP was set yesterday, but the other two were set on 1/1/2017.
> 
> *Movements*
> 
> The *200M* has the thermocompensated L546.2 / ETA 252.611. This has H + M + S and perpetual calendar, with independently adjustable hour hand. A large lithium battery gives a 10-year life. This movement has a claimed accuracy of +/-10 SPY, and can be regulated in 4 SPY steps by an enthusiastic owner or watchmaker. The calendar is unaffected by battery changes but has to be reset after regulation. That is a simple operation, provided you have the instructions.
> 
> The *DS-2* has the thermocompensated ETA 251.264 CEN PreciDrive. Provides H + M + small S, chronograph readings of 1/100 sec, 60sec, 30 min, 12 hour, and independently adjustable hour hand. The calendar is a simple 31-day that can be adjusted in either direction by moving the hour hand through 24 hours. This movement has a small silver oxide battery, with a claimed life of 2 or 3 or ? years, depending on who you believe. Mine has run for 50 months on the original battery. The movement has a claimed accuracy of +/-10 SPY and can almost certainly be regulated but, from my experiments and information from ETA, this can only be done by a Swatch service centre.
> 
> The *NEW-VHP* has the thermocompensated L288.2 / ETA E56.111 (probably PreciDrive-based). This has H + M + S and perpetual calendar, with independently adjustable hour hand. The silver oxide battery has a claimed 5-year life. This movement has a claimed accuracy of +/-5 SPY, but can only be regulated (if at all), and the perpetual calendar reset, by Swatch service.
> 
> *Dimensions*
> (width x lug-to-lug x height, bracelet, total weight, WR)
> 
> *200M *36.8 x 41.5 x 11.8 mm, 20-18 mm, 118 g, 20 bar
> 
> *DS-2* 41.1 x 50.6 x 12.5 mm, 22-19 mm, 160 g, 10 bar
> 
> *NEW-VHP* 41.0 x 49.9 x 12.1 mm, 20-18 mm, 164 g, 5 bar
> 
> *Dials
> 
> 200M* Gloss black dial with silver hands and applied markers. Domed sapphire with internal AR. Apart from the second hand, easy to read in most lighting. Poor lume. Typical Longines' laziness in providing a white date dial, but to be fair it is very easy to read. Overall, easily the best of the three watches for visibility.
> 
> *DS-2* Sunburst anthracite main dial with black sub-dials, silver and white hands, silver applied markers. Slightly domed sapphire with internal AR. Lume OK, but not great. Very attractive dial but readability is confused by the 1/100 second scale and the too long minute hand.
> 
> *NEW-VHP* Black sunburst dial, silver hands and applied markers. Flat sapphire with internal (?) AR. Lume seems feeble and the non-lumed 12 and 6 positions create big black holes in the dark. In perfect lighting this is an attractive dial, but otherwise the contrast is far too low, while the second hand disappears immediately. The other dial colours may be better. I cannot understand the point of the carbon dial, which seems completely inappropriate. The blue dial is probably no better in low light, and its black date dial would annoy me. The silver dial may be more readable, but, again, Longines have shown their indifference by providing a non-matching white date dial.
> 
> *Cases*
> 
> Very subjective, obviously. The *200M* is somewhat eccentric but it's easy and unobtrusive to wear, being slim and generally rounded. The *DS-2* is surprisingly comfortable for a large and heavy watch, and in daily use I can easily forget I'm wearing it. The *NEW-VHP* puzzles me. For a basic quartz watch with low WR, it seems way too big and heavy - just compare the dimensions shown above. It's also rather unsympathetically shaped, feeling obtrusive much of the time.
> 
> *Bracelets*
> 
> None of these watches has any of the convenient micro-adjustment features that many manufacturers provide.
> 
> The *200M* is greatly let down by the bracelet. It has only full-size links for adjustment and the friction clasp is a horrible piece of design that can make it very difficult to unfasten the bracelet. My wife has a ladies' model VHP with the same arrangement and she has to wear it one link too long just so she can get a finger inside the clasp to open it.
> 
> The *DS-2* has two link sizes and a push-button clasp. I find it consistently one of my easiest bracelets to wear. My only criticism is of the polished centre links that show every micro scratch. I fixed this by giving the bracelet an all-over brushing.
> 
> The *NEW-VHP* bracelet, also with two link sizes and a push-button clasp, is a disappointment. The edges in contact with the wrist have a very sharp right-angle corner, instead of some much-needed rounding, and the two push-buttons are small, sharp-edged and flush with the wrist. The watch is constantly 'nagging' at me and leaves noticeable marks when I take it off.
> 
> *Documentation*
> 
> The *200M* probably came originally without anything specific but the movement is well documented on ETA's website. No problem with finding out how to regulate the watch or reset the calendar.
> 
> Certina did a good job with the *DS-2*. It came with a printed manual that describes all the user functions, including how to reset the chrono hands if they get out of alignment. The manual is also on the website for download. ETA has all the usual manuals for every variant of the movement. Unfortunately, unlike the *200M*, there is nothing on regulation.
> 
> After all the fuss in this forum about the *NEW-VHP*'s lack of a manual, I would not have bought one, except that Longines finally put a download on their website. What on earth they were thinking of in providing an 840-page printed manual in 17 languages, with no mention of this watch? Waste of paper and a stunning indictment of their sales and marketing management's attitude to quartz watches and the idiots like us who buy them.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> The *NEW-VHP* is initially unimpressive. Compared with its two companions above, it is failing in almost every physical respect. Maybe the exciting new technology will change all that, although the chance that it will outperform my four much-loved and well-regulated VHPs is rather slim. Will I keep it? Hmm.


I read this many years later while thinking about buying a new Longines Conquest VHP. Thank you for a subjective review that stands the test of time.


----------



## skspectre

mcmikey said:


> I’ve just been looking to see if they do a black dial version of this size and they don’t appear to which is a shame. It would make a great quartz alternative to a BB36/Explorer I think. It also appears they have stopped making this model as well.


I have a black dial 41 VHP GMT and the darkened indices make it hard to read except in bright light. I will admit the contrast of the lume on the hour markers and hands does help.


----------

